# Feeling Euphoric: from the Advil or Xanax?



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been taking Xanax on and off this past month, but this past week I've been taking .5mg a night before bed. Yesterday morning I felt like I was coming up with a cold, so I decided to take 2 pills of Advil Cold/Sinus. A couple of hours later I was feeling very euphoric; I just felt anxiety free and overall relaxed. My DR seemed to be lessened and it didn't seem to bother me at all. I think the most interesting part was that I kept saying to myself that I felt like a "normal" person.

Could that have been from the Xanax or from the Advil? Whatever it was, it helped my anxiety/DR tremendously.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

YOU FOUND THE CURE! hahaha. I have no idea man, I've never been on xanax. I wouldn't start taking advil like that on a daily basis though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

It was the Advil. Because Advil is a Blood Thinner. All that Anxiety keeps thoughts racing through your head which snowball effect, building up momentum. That means more blood flows to your head to keep feeding the Anxiety Power. The Advil thins your blood, equalizing the blood flow, balancing it throughout your body. So the thoughts diminished like a fever would. I take Aspirin every day, which is also a blood thinner. 81mg is the safe amount that doctors prescribe to heart patients.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It was the Advil. Because Advil is a Blood Thinner. All that Anxiety keeps thoughts racing through your head which snowball effect, building up momentum. That means more blood flows to your head to keep feeding the Anxiety Power. The Advil thins your blood, equalizing the blood flow, balancing it throughout your body. So the thoughts diminished like a fever would. I take Aspirin every day, which is also a blood thinner. 81mg is the safe amount that doctors prescribe to heart patients.


Do you feel that the Aspirin helps your DP/DR/anxiety? Can taking it over a period of time eventually be a cure?

It's very interesting that the Advil worked much better than the Xanax.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

I took 2 more Advil today. I did not get the same euphoric feeling. Very odd.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'd say xanax, but actually depending on what's in the cold and sinus it could have been a reaction, but i wouldnt consider euphoria ........cured.....

please do NOT start asprin every day without talking to your dr

xanax can interact with sudaphed and dxm found in many cold meds


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> i'd say xanax, but actually depending on what's in the cold and sinus it could have been a reaction, but i wouldnt consider euphoria ........cured.....
> 
> please do NOT start asprin every day without talking to your dr
> 
> xanax can interact with sudaphed and dxm found in many cold meds


It very well may have been just a reaction to the Xanax and Advil mixing. However, I took Xanax last night (just like before) and 2 Advil around noon (just like before) but I didn't get the same feeling.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

theoneandonly said:


> It very well may have been just a reaction to the Xanax and Advil mixing. However, I took Xanax last night (just like before) and 2 Advil around noon (just like before) but I didn't get the same feeling.


regular advil.....i seriously doubt that was the case, i'd put money on the cold n sinus stuff,...or hell maybe it was just placebo


----------

